# By the hair of his chinny chin chin..... (repost)



## kundalini (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay, so his chin hair is OOF, but the nose!!!, the nose!!! ​ 





 


Since there were a few positive comments previously..... and.... we have a new MACRO forum, I thought I'd repost this one.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice, your dog?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 17, 2009)

sniff, sniff sniff, do I smell food? 

:thumbup: Nice shot.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 17, 2009)

I am dogsitting for my uncle, and have to watch this psycho Boston terrier who ways less then my 14-24.


----------



## jamagica (Jul 17, 2009)

augh! when I saw this I said outloud, "NICE!"..this is really good. I love detailed texture stuff like this..especially if there's a simple backdrop.


----------



## Big (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm guessing an f/1.2! Holy DOF...


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 17, 2009)

I restate that nikon needs fast glass.


----------



## SarahTomlin (Jul 22, 2009)

AAAHHHH so awesome!!


----------



## Billhyco (Jul 22, 2009)

great pyr?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 22, 2009)

Billhyco said:


> great pyr?


   Do you mean a Great Pyrenees?   Hell no, he's a 23lb Parson's Jack Russell, but I guarantee if he met a male GP, he'd have a go at him.  The little ba$tard doesn't care about size.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice shot


----------



## kundalini (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Dan, awfully kind of you to comment.


----------

